# Quick tips for making a pattern cutting jig



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a quick tutorial on making a pattern cutting jig for replicating pieces over and over. A little work on the front end but if you have to make several pieces exactly the same, this could be a time saver. Enjoy!


----------

